# GON member searching for missing teenage daughter



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

BE ON THE LOOKOUT FELLAS









Gumbo1 said:


> Administrators, please help me with this posting:
> 
> My Sixteen year old daughter has been missing since Saturday, April 28, 2012. Her name is Raquel Marie Landry. She is 5'2". 105 lbs with brown hair and Blue eyes that you cannot miss. Please help me find her.
> 
> ...




Click on this link for news story: http://www.cbsatlanta.com/story/18005791/kennesaw-police-searching-for-missing-teenager


----------



## RipperIII (May 3, 2012)

Wow, I saw that earlier, prayers up for this member and his family.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 3, 2012)

Praying for her safe return, and keeping my eyes open


----------



## Horns (May 3, 2012)

Absolutely heartbreaking story. Hope she is safe and found soon!


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 3, 2012)

Praying you find her well and unharmed.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 3, 2012)

this is terrible, I go past kennesaw, woodstock every day on my commute.  You can believe I will be on the lookout for these scumbags.


----------



## Les Miles (May 3, 2012)

Bump


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 3, 2012)

Praying for a safe return.


----------



## riprap (May 3, 2012)

Prayers for her safety.


----------



## KYBobwhite (May 3, 2012)

*Prayers for the family*

Praying for her safe return. Also praying for strength and comfort for the family.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## centerc (May 3, 2012)

What part of woodstock I work at the post office if you know the address I will ask the carrier if they noticed a young girl there recently


----------



## Sweetwater (May 4, 2012)

I'll send this to a couple that manages a condo complex in Woodstock. Has anyone sent this to Heather?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 4, 2012)

Anything new????


----------



## Gagirl77 (May 4, 2012)

I am so sad to hear this. I will keep you in every prayer that I make. Please keep us updated on this. So sorry.


----------



## Gagirl77 (May 4, 2012)

I reposted this on my Facebook wall to help spread it around for you.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 4, 2012)

prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (May 4, 2012)

Wow, so sorry. Prayers sent!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 4, 2012)

Praying for a safe return.


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Paymaster (May 4, 2012)

Prayers added for her safe return.


----------



## golffreak (May 4, 2012)

Prayers sent..TTT


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 4, 2012)

I live in the area, and travel around there quite a bit. Will keep my eyes open for her.


----------



## Da Possum (May 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## 00Beau (May 4, 2012)

ttt prayers


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2012)

Still praying for a safe return!


----------



## centerc (May 4, 2012)

Any news


----------



## centerc (May 4, 2012)

hAVE THE TWO GUYS BEEN BACK TO THE GYM ? Stake it out wait on them


----------



## Les Miles (May 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## kracker (May 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## WestGaJohn (May 5, 2012)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Les Miles (May 5, 2012)

Not sure.


----------



## centerc (May 5, 2012)

A private investigator might help the police might not be looking that hard if they think she ran away


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 5, 2012)

TTT, prayers sent for her safe return.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 5, 2012)

Do we have any new information?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Do we have any new information?



afraid not. I've been checking every day.


----------



## gin house (May 5, 2012)

Prayers sent.  Hope shes found soon in good health.  Wish there were something we could do.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 6, 2012)

Btt.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bump



Get back to the campfire woman! 

Bump for that man's little girl. Hope they find her soon.


----------



## bfriendly (May 6, 2012)

Been sending Prayers from the Miller Household................Brother, I have no words, but You have been in my thoughts and Prayers


----------



## Les Miles (May 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## rex upshaw (May 6, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## brownceluse (May 6, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Les Miles (May 7, 2012)

National Center for Missing & Exploited Children

Father fears for missing daughter


----------



## gin house (May 7, 2012)

This is horrible......  Prayers for her safe return.  Hope this cat never makes it back to the courthouse...


----------



## gin house (May 8, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Les Miles (May 9, 2012)

National Center for Missing & Exploited Children 

Father fears for missing daughter










BE ON THE LOOKOUT FELLAS



Gumbo1 said:


> Administrators, please help me with this posting:
> 
> My Sixteen year old daughter has been missing since Saturday, April 28, 2012. Her name is Raquel Marie Landry. She is 5'2". 105 lbs with brown hair and Blue eyes that you cannot miss. Please help me find her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleburne (May 9, 2012)

Any news? So sad, prayers for the family.


----------



## centerc (May 9, 2012)

I put the word out today at the woodstock postoffice


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## centerc (May 11, 2012)

top


----------



## centerc (May 13, 2012)

Any News?


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Nothing new really. I PM'd the father Gumbo1 the other day and he said that they are still looking for her, there is a high probability she was taken to Mexico, and the local media is not giving him any news coverage.

I think a bunch of us ought to start calling the local news stations (WSB2, 11Alive, Fox5, CBS46) and asking why they aren't interested in this story?

Anybody else willing to do that with me?


National Center for Missing & Exploited Children 

Father fears for missing daughter


----------



## riprap (May 13, 2012)

Fox cable news might give some air time. So sad.


----------



## dusty80 (May 21, 2012)

Anything new?


----------



## centerc (May 23, 2012)

any news


----------



## westcobbdog (May 23, 2012)

need an update, as a father i'd like to open a can of you know what on this thug.


----------



## Les Miles (May 24, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> need an update, as a father i'd like to open a can of you know what on this thug.



PM the father - Gumbo1


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

Missing Girl May Be in Mexico

Article: http://kennesaw.patch.com/articles/missing-girl-may-be-in-mexico


----------



## centerc (Jun 5, 2012)

Any news


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jun 8, 2012)

*Any news?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

centerc said:


> Any news





KYBobwhite said:


> Thanks in advance.



Only what I found on the link in post #63


----------



## DDD (Jun 16, 2012)

Bump. 

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2012)

NCMEC has her classified as an "endangered runaway"

http://www.missingkids.com/missingk...en_US&orgPrefix=NCMC&caseNum=1193744&seqNum=1


----------



## centerc (Jun 17, 2012)

top


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 22, 2012)

Does anyone have anything new on this?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2012)

I think she has been recovered and is back at home with her family.


----------

